# ROUBAIX SL4 2014 vs ROUBAIX 2013 - RIDE QUALITY DIFFERENCES



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

Considering both of these ( basic models ) but interested in the differences between ride quality / comfort and stiffness.

is there a noticable difference?

is there a comfort difference between the two ?

is the SL4 better ?

appreciate any feedback 

thanks


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

CHRIS217 said:


> Considering both of these ( basic models ) but interested in the differences between ride quality / comfort and stiffness.


I'm going from a 2013 Roubaix SL2 (8r) to a 2014 SL4 Expert (10r) warranty replacement frame (should being picking the bike up Sunday.) You're asking about the 8r SL2 vs the 8r SL4 which I have not ridden. I have heard that the 10r carbon is stiffer than 8r carbon but I have no idea how true that is. Once I put a few miles on the SL4 Expert I plan to post in this forum with my experience.

I rode a loaner 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert (10r) for ~500 miles. It felt quite a bit stiffer than my SL2 and rode noticeably worse over rough pavement. My bike has custom built wheels with GP4000s tires which feel smoother than the stock Roubaix Pro tires that come on the SL4 Expert. So my point is that it won't be a true apples-to-apples comparison until all of my parts get swapped over to the new SL4 Expert frame. You can always test ride both bikes yourself and see if you feel a difference. Just make the tire pressure is the same on both bikes.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Chris,
The new SL4 Roubaix is very different from the SL2 with the same modulus of carbon because of the geometry of the tube sections...overall 2D dimensions are the same but the bike is very different. In fact the SL4 is a complete redesign from the SL3 Roubaix I own. The book on the new SL4 Roubaix is...as close to being a Tarmac without being one. Spec redesigned the rear triangle of the SL4 to be more explosive like the Tarmac. Issue or problem depending how you look at it is...this snappiness has a cost in terms of ride comfort over rough roads. Specialized compensated with their goofy but effective suspension seat post if you prefer a bit more compliance. Personally I could never put that seatpost on my bike. First, I hate single bolt clamps and this seatpost is derivative of the Pave single bolt post which in my experience slips when riding rough roads. Also has a very high torque spec.

Given a choice I would take a SL4 Roubaix hands down. If you come upon a deal on a SL3 Roubaix however...grab it. Mine is the best bike I have ever owned and I have owned a garage full of road bikes stacked up. 
Cheers.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> First, I hate single bolt clamps and this seatpost is derivative of the Pave single bolt post which in my experience slips when riding rough roads. Also has a very high torque spec.


I'm not crazy about single bolt collars either. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> I'm not crazy about single bolt collars either. Which one do you recommend?


Hi Dunbar,
As you likely know, the book on seatposts is...2 bolt are always more secure and more micro adjustable than single bolt posts whether rotory like the Pave or vertical like say an old Campy serrated post which was also known to slip.
Many carbon posts to choose from. My favorite and the favorite of many riders in the pro peleton is the FSA K-force light. Its carbon, light and has moderate flex in 27.2mm dia. I have it on a couple of bikes. Rock solid...nice flex...not rigid like say a Thomson 2 bolt whichhas a great 2 bolt clamp but is too rigid for my taste and with little setback...FSA is not bouncy...no squeaks and NEVER slips...micro adjustable...I am fussy about saddle tilt and position and in fact my entire fit. 
Comes in 0 setback, 25mm and 32mm setback...so a good variety to pick based upon the setback you prefer for a given frame seat tube angle.

Not cheap but not uber pricey like Zinn's post...another good one.
My suggestion is ebay your Spesh post and pick one up.
Hope that helps.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> I'm not crazy about single bolt collars either. Which one do you recommend?


I guess I would say, give it a try first

I have a few thousand miles and some hard bumps on the goofily name cobl gobl which is now called something else and it hasn't slipped

and yes I've checked it with a level from time to time

it does look odd, adds a little weight, you have to adjust your saddle more nose down because it pivots with your weight

it does however, work and reduces shock and vibration through your seat

and while the pivot felt odd the first mile, don't even notice it anymore

and yes, the sl4 Roubaix is stiff in the drive train, every bit and more as stiff as my sl3 tarmac

frankly I am surprised, or maybe I am not paying much attention, that some of the more powerful riders don't race it on the tours outside the classics


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

My bad guys, I was actually talking about the seat post collar. I'd like to switch to one with two bolts.


----------



## fflutterffly (Dec 1, 2014)

I own both bikes and could tell an immediate difference in the stiffness of the frame, the overall ride and the shock absorption. If you look at the Z's on the SL4 you'll see they are wrapped around the rear of the stay. Also, the diameter of the throat of the top tub at the headtube as well as at the seat tube, the seat tube itself at the BB lends It's the bike to a much snapper feel. I ride PCH In SoCal and find the 700x25 a much better choice in dealing with the constant surface changes, as well as shock. However, I did swap out the seatpost before I road the SL4 only because someone oh and ah'd and wanted to use the cobl gobl. My feeling about weight saving on a frame is for me to drop 10# and not give up durability. 
As for the seat post slipping, this has been a problem for me with the 2013 post. I get the bike set up perfectly, ride and when I get done with just 20 miles of rough road the seat has slipped. It's a literal pain in the arse, neck, shoulders and hands.

Now I'm itching to see what they do for 2015!!!


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Carbon paste should help with slipping seat posts


----------

